# coast guard reserve



## whacker95 (Jun 24, 2007)

I met with the recruiter today and Im disqualified so because I cant prove that I DIDNT have asthama past 10 years old. I got a letter from my doctor stating that the records were destroyed because of the amount of time its been. He is going to send it to MEPS anyway for review. Anyone out there have any information on recruiting and what I can do.


----------



## rolyasmatt (Nov 28, 2008)

Go to the Army, they dont care as much. The GC is a lot smaller so they can be a lot more seletive on who they choose.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

LawMan3 said:


> Pretty ballsy of you coming on masscops with a username that includes the word "Whacker"


You have to give him points for being honest


----------



## whacker95 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well it IS a joke but its for all the whackers in this field!!!!!!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Whacker,

I had a similar experience with the Coast Guard earlier this year. I had been tested for skin cancer, and came up negative, but was told that I still need a waiver for one reason or another. I also had Chronic Sinusitis about 10 years ago, but haven't had an issue in almost 10 years. After not hearing anything for almost 5 months, my recruiter got back to me saying that they would not even send my paperwork to MEPS because I would need 2 command waivers for these conditions that I don't even have anymore, or in the case of the skin cancer, never even had. From talking to the recruiter, basically what he told me was that th Coast Guard is a smaller service, and becasue of that they can be more selective. I have been talking to an officer recruiter with the Navy about the direct comission program, and he has assured me that this will not be an issue with the Navy, but that remains to be seen. If you run in to issue with the Coast Guard, and you really want to serve, you may look in to the other branches to see if you can get past this issue.

However, how did the issue of asthma even come up? If you check the "no" box on your MEPS pre-screener for asthma, the question of proving that you didn't have it shouldn't even come up. I suspect that there is more to this story.


----------



## whacker95 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. They only found out about the asthama because UNFORTUNATELY i was honest. I was really interested in the coast guard because Im 33 years old and Im to old for basic and they have the 2 week program in New Jersey. I had asthama until I was 10 but because my pediatrician destroyed the record so long ago, I cant prove that I really did.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Whacker,

It's not unfortunate that you were honest. Those regulations, although sometimes draconian, are there for a reason. You should be proud of yourself for trying to serve. 

You may want to talk to your recruiter about getting opinions from a few different private doctors, and submitting them along with your paperwork if you eventually get denied over the "proof" issue. Because this time around, I'm trying to get in a commissioning program, the medical comes towards the end, so that is something that I'm looking toward doing if I get denied again.

You're not necessarily too old for basic depending on the service and the program that you enter through. Many of the reserve programs have higher age limits.


----------



## kb1com (Oct 22, 2008)

Whacker: I would go to a new personal physician and request to be tested for any athsmatic conditions or symptoms so you can get a new baseline if your old records were destroyed. I wouldn't tell this Doc a thing so you can get an unbiased opinion.

If the results are favorable, take them back to the Recruiter and have him go at it again. Yes, it CAN be done no matter what that particular Recruiter told you.....it's a matter of pushing the right buttons and having your documentation squared away. If he refuses, ask to speak to his/her boss but be TACTFUL in your approach. 

Good luck. 
Ken
PS: I'm also a CPO in the CG Reserve so I kinda have some knowledge of how they do things.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

kb1com said:


> Whacker: *I wouldn't tell this Doc a thing so you can get an unbiased opinion.*
> 
> If the results are favorable, take them back to the Recruiter and have him go at it again. Yes, it CAN be done no matter what that particular Recruiter told you.....it's a matter of pushing the right buttons and having your documentation squared away. If he refuses, ask to speak to his/her boss but be TACTFUL in your approach.
> 
> ...


 Whacker!

If the Coast Guard wants to make you feel unworthy to serve in their "selective" branch, then for chrissakes go Marines or Navy and forget those coastfags!

kb1 
Stay in the Chief's Mess and don't encourage the guy to withhold info.


----------



## kb1com (Oct 22, 2008)

Inspector....I don't think I was trying to tell Whacker to withold any info from the recruiter....I was merely pointing out (since THEY put the burden of proof on HIM to DISPROVE that he still had that condition if I read his post correctly) that he could go to a Doc that had no knowledge of his past condition, get an unbiased opinion and see if that original diagnosis either wasn't good, still exists or otherwise good to go. If it's good, then he could take that result to the recruiter who could then take that to the MEPS Doc (which he wouldn't consider beforehand) for his OWN opinion. Who's fooling who here? I don't see anything unethical or deceitful other than a guy that wants to serve in some capacity going about it the right way and seems to have some ethics.

Maybe this recruiter was lazy (those that don't have quota's can be). Maybe you got hosed by a recruiter at one point, who knows. Maybe you didn't qualify for service in some way. Maybe you never volunteered your services. Maybe you were never IN the Mess and therefore probably know nothing of the Goatlocker. Maybe you do, if so Knock, then enter and repeat your derogatory statement to the Mess, *BOOT*.

And I wore cammies a long before I wore blue so I've been around the block in my 26+ years in not to mention the world..... Anything constructive to add for this guy or are you just gonna throw meaningless crap around?


----------



## BennyBulldog (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Inspector, it's apparent you didn't make the cut and had to join the Navy instead. Either your ASVAB scores weren't high enough to join the Coast Guard or did you have secret crush for those Navy whites and bell bottoms? 

SEMPER PARATUS!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

kb1com said:


> Maybe you didn't qualify for service in some way. Maybe you never volunteered your services. Maybe you were never IN the Mess and therefore probably know nothing of the Goatlocker. Maybe you do, if so Knock, then enter and repeat your derogatory statement to the Mess, *BOOT*.
> 
> And I wore cammies a long before I wore blue so I've been around the block in my 26+ years in not to mention the world..... *Anything constructive to add for this guy or are you just gonna throw meaningless crap around?*


As far as constructive I do believe I advised him to look into the Marines or Navy. As far as the Goatlocker, It's safe to say I was in one years before you got out of high school. Maybe you should relax before assuming someone else couldn't possibly hold a candle to your 26+ years of trying to make up your mind between different branches and ending up a reserve in the DHS yacht club. World experience? Conus and fighting the local town gov't over soil deposition during heavy rains doesn't make you "salty"
:sh:


----------



## kb1com (Oct 22, 2008)

OK Inspector....I'll yield to the Salt but no, I was OCONUS for the majority. And actually it's not the DHS Yacht Club, it's Canoe-U North (with a whole boatload of Prima-Dona's to deal with) at my unit these days....figure that one out. And the different branches was due to the RIF back in '86 when we "RIF Selectee's" had no choice but to switch to stay in the system, with many thanks to Senators Gramm & Rudman for stripping the Armed Forces. Remember that?


----------

